# Timer (temporizador) sin 555



## CarlosVaq (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola a todos
Quisiera pedirles un poco de su ayuda, necesito un circuito donde un led prenda por una hora y luego se apague otra hora  y luego vuelva a prender(los intervalos de tiempo pueden cambiar), los requisitos son que no se utilize el 555 y que debe llevar compuertas logicas, cualquier circuito que conozcan se los agradeceria

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

No nos dedicamos a hacer las tareas escolares .

Traé algo hecho y podremos ayudarte 

Leete mejor las : Normas de Participación y utilizá nuestro Buscar 

Saludos !


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Abr 19, 2011)

La idea básica es simple, construir un oscilador con puertas lógicas cmos o ttl, para mayor precisión puede tener una frecuencia de 1khz o 1000 hz (1000 pulsos por segundo) usando divisores de frecuencia lo podemos bajar a 1 hz ( 1 pulso segundo) basta con 3 divisores entre 10 para lograr esto
Teniendo un segundo lo dividimos entre 60 y ya tenemos una hora mas o menos exacta, un clock de 1 hora, usando un flip flop tipo T podemos tener 1 hora de led prendido y 1 hora de led apagado, la idea es simple , pero como dicen los compañeros si es trabajo de estudios debes hacerlo tu mismo investigando, no es dificil, piensa en como se construye un reloj digital y tendras la solución siempre que te permitan usar flip flops


----------



## CarlosVaq (Abr 19, 2011)

Gracias Jorge Flores y pido discullpas, lo que pasa es que soy un poco nuevo en electronica, pero ya me diste una orientacion


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/50%20-%20555%20Circuits/50%20-%20555%20Circuits.html#L
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/50 - 555 Circuits/50 - 555 Circuits.html#M

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Americo (Abr 26, 2011)

pues haslo facil. un ejemplo te doy
a las 14:00 se envie un uno, como haces esto con  compuertas and. y que este 1 active por ejemplo un  ff. que lo presetee a 1 a la salida.. en el flanco de subido cuando envies el 1...
a las 17:00 se envie otro uno de manera similar que que el anterior y que este 1 borre  el contenido del ffd. asi que a la salida tendremos cero.

ahi tienes el led encendido en las horas 14:00 hasta las 17:00  esto puedes cambiar como quieras... con pulsadores, y demaces... solo te doy una idea tu tienes que desarrollar la que mejor te paresca.
saludos


----------



## Gerardo1892 (May 4, 2011)

Mira puedes hacer un oscilador con compuertas not o nand cmos creo que es el 14093 da un temporizador de onda cuadrada simetrica y solo utilizariasr un integrado 2 pot o restencias y un capacitor

http://r-luis.xbot.es/edigital/ed07.html

Espero te sirva la info


----------

